# Weird & wacky colour schemes



## Oriolus (Feb 4, 2004)

Lets see some examples of innovative or bizarre uses of bright or unusual colour conbinations in skyscrapers, whether they be tacky pieces of crap that should burn in the fiery depths of hell or vibrant architectural gems that think outiside that square...I guess it's a matter of opinion. Here's a couple to start off with. 

Willahra Apartments, Brisbane (by Oriolus)


Urban Quarter Apartments, Townsville (by Oriolus)


Colorium, Dusseldorf (by LuckyLuke)


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Toronto*'s OCAD :


----------



## Chief (Jun 23, 2005)

I truly hate that building... OCAD deserved better!


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

I love OCAD, its so crazy!


----------



## A r c h i (Jul 6, 2005)

NAB's HQ @ Docklands in Melbourne:


----------



## PhilippeMtl (Aug 17, 2005)

Palais des congrès, Montreal.


----------



## Rupmulalauk (Jul 29, 2002)

45-storey hotel located in Genting, Malaysia. It's twin is upon completion 

It's twin is currently u/c. The current one has over 3000 rooms.


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Gallery Hotel, Singapore.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Hong Kong*'s public housing estates are full of different colours :


----------



## homesweethome (Feb 3, 2005)

whats that building off time sq that has a light all the way up that gradually lights all the building up then goes of again, its got some wacky colours on that!


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

the westin hotel
i love it!


----------



## homesweethome (Feb 3, 2005)

yeah thats the one!!!

thats one wacky building!


----------



## Urban Dave (Apr 18, 2004)

Colorful Thread!


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

homesweethome said:


> whats that building off time sq that has a light all the way up that gradually lights all the building up then goes of again, its got some wacky colours on that!


Capital Tower in Singapore, at 254m tall has a top that changes colour every few seconds.









^Speed animation.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

I find the Neeman Towers in Tel Aviv to give a good perspective when it comes to housing projects.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

While it looks like any other cladded skyscraper during the day, *Hong Kong*'s The Centre has a light show along its exterior every night featuring an assortment of colours :


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

ridiculous


----------



## Oriolus (Feb 4, 2004)

The flouro yellow of The Distillery - residential tower in Sydney's Distillery Hill residential development. 

pic by Culwulla


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*First World Hotel, Genting - Entertainment City, Genting Highlands, Malaysia*

That picture featuring a Malaysian hotel shows the hotel by he name: First World Hotel.

I hate every aspect of it:
1.) Its too tacky. It is irresponsibly an eye-sore with all those stuid fuckin' colors.
2.) Its name is too unoriginal and sounds descriminatory "First World". I mean, what the **** were the architects and the owner thinking in making the world's largest hotel (after it completes its twin building it will have a total of 6,000 rooms).

Yeah, thats just my opinion. Sorry if anyone was offended.


----------



## rj2uman (Sep 22, 2002)

^^^^ LOL I was just going to say the building was just too colorful.


----------



## Andrew (Sep 11, 2002)

Redstone, where is this?








I've gotta go and get some pics of it, looks very funky!!


----------



## Pengui (Jun 3, 2003)

Andrew said:


> Redstone, where is this?


The Gallery Hotel is along Singapore River (Robertson Quay I think).

Singapore is also home to the only flashy green & orange skyscraper in the world (to my knowledge at least  ), a really revolting color scheme but somehow we at SSC Singapore like it (most of us, that is ^ ^ ).


















It is called People's Park Complex.


----------



## HelloMoto163 (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Nice wacky buildings! kay:


----------

